# sexing mollies



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

hello all can u please tell me how to sex sailfin mollies i have 3 black ones 1 white one and a black and white on .


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

This thread has some great pictures, that shows the differences in the male and female appearance.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/livebearers/sexing-mollies-17622/


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

cheers twistersmom it looks like i have 4 males and female


----------



## Neptune (Nov 26, 2009)

That could cause a few problems .


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep, Neptune is correct. If you are not looking to breed, you should re home the female. Boys will be boys. They will constantly try to mate with the female, giving her no peace and quiet.
They say 2/3 females for every male is a good ratio. If you are not breeding, all males or all females works better.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

damn ill see what happens and if they breed i will take the female back and see if they will swap it for a male


----------

